# Beautiful bobcat mount for sale...



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Don't miss out on this one.....

http://www.ebay.com/...=item35c02499fa

"It scares my dog" says the seller....


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Would scare more then the dog HA!!! Its like 50+ years old.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

YIKES !


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

The rare buck-toothed bobcat......


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I say you get it and set it right inside the front door at eye level


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

It looks like that cat smokes two packs a day! lol.


----------



## sos1inmesa (May 11, 2011)

That is beautiful! Wonder if he would take a trade for mine? I'd probably have to put some cash down on top of the trade.

http://www.predatortalk.com/topic/14457-my-bobcat-mount-by-kruegers-creations-taxidermy/


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

bones44 said:


> The rare buck-toothed bobcat......


I think half saber tooth and half buck tooth!


----------



## Smoking270 (Oct 1, 2012)

That's not so scary...you want to see scary look at my wife in the morning lol (I really hope see never sees this lol)


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

You better or you'll be sleeping with one eye open....


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

and the STARTING bid was $1000.00???????? Hahahaha....I guess the seller REALLY wanted to keep it.


----------



## Smoking270 (Oct 1, 2012)

bones44 said:


> You better or you'll be sleeping with one eye open....


I'm good as long as she never see's this lol if she does then I'm moving far away


----------

